# No Narcs or Feds



## AlternateEgo (Jun 10, 2007)

youu should make somekind of think like a checkbox that you have to check to sign up
saying that you arent law enforcement or anything
cant have porky's finding info about our grow rooms and shit
but I aint that worried


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

we already have everything we need. thank you. peace.



see ya' soon.


----------



## Bigbud (Jun 10, 2007)

Take cover when you fly past my house....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

this birds headed home. out.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

GOD DAMNIT you just caused another member to axe all the crop AGAIN.... shame shame


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

what kind of super soaker is that thing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

i "highly" doubt it.


really? i'm sorry. J/K


----------



## the widowman (Jun 10, 2007)

just make sure no one knows your location man!!! anyway the feds don't bother as long as its only a handful of plants in a closet


----------



## Bigbud (Jun 10, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> what kind of super soaker is that thing


 
The kind that will blow your head clean OFF...


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

Not only feds/narcs, but it also helps drastically kill of spambots. 
Works wonders, because those things can get to be a real problem.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 11, 2007)

i need to rig one of those to the door of my room. take out the entire task force in one swoop


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha, I can see it now:

Are you a federal agent? [x]
Do you have evidence of how you found me [x]
Do you plan on arresting me? [x]
If there are any, do you plan on destroying my plants? [x]

If you have checked all of these...wait a few minutes. There's coffee and donuts on the doorstep.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 17, 2007)

right at the bottom of the agreement when you sign up it states :

By clicking the agree button you confirm that you do not work or are associated with any government agency, and information obtained through this site will be inadmissible in a court of law.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 5, 2007)

Come on, though. They'd find some kind of loop hole or way around it. For God's sake, there's grow journals on here. If they can prove it was us putting it up it wouldn't matter.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 5, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Come on, though. They'd find some kind of loop hole or way around it. For God's sake, there's grow journals on here. If they can prove it was us putting it up it wouldn't matter.


thats why all growers need a plan b 

escape tunnel


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't see how it would help with cops/narcs, seeing as though they can lie about being a cop.


----------

